# practice of disarms



## thekuntawman (Mar 11, 2002)

i am not a favorite of disarms, but i did learn some. i would like to give some tips on a good way to practice your disarmings.

the problem i have with the disarm if how many people practice. the partner strikes a number one (or whatever the number) then he hold out his arm while you block, wrap and grab, and strip lock or disarm. what happened next is you get a guy who can do many ways to take your stick or knife if you are demonstrating, but if he is really going to hit you or cut you, he looks like a beginner.

one way you can practice this is to let your partner get a good flow going, striking at you with 5 hits in the same order, and inside your mind you have 5 disarmings for each one. then you partner comes at you about 50% speed to hit the targets, but his stick always come back when he hits you. now you only have 1/2 a seconds to get the stick from him. i guarantee 99% of your disarmings will fail, unless your partner stops moving to let you disarm him.

now after you get your disarm faster, and you can hit that disarm in 1/4 seconds, then let your opponent spar you at a little more speed, maybe 75%. you are going to hit him when he strikes or you might do a disarm, he doesnt know. but he might do the same to you. so now you are fighting at about 75% speed, you hit him in the body or legs, but in your mind you really want to disarm him. maybe you have to disarm after you smacked him, but you did the disarm while his hand is back instead of out in the striking position. if you practice this for a few months, you will be able to disarm more than before.

but that slow disarming against a stiff lock arm will only give you a false confidence that you can do a disarm.


----------



## thekuntawman (Mar 14, 2002)

when you teach your disarmings for requirements of a level, it is very important that they are able to take the stick using that disarm while they spar. (make sure his classmate doesnt let him take the stick). after they learn to do that certain kind of disarm, let him spar, maybe at 50% speed. his goal is to take the stick, but he can strike and block and do all that other stuff. but the fight is over when he gets the stick. also, make him do it empty handed against the stick (or knife). this will teach your students how to really do the disarm.

if a guy cannot do the disarm while he is sparring, he doesnt know the disarm. so how can you promote him when you havent seen if he can really take a weapon away?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2002)

I have really been enjoying your training tips posts *thekuntawman*. I've upped my practice of numerado based on one of them, for example--it really made a lot of sense to me. Please, keep them coming!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 15, 2002)

I'll take a different view here.  I am in favor of disarms.  My teacher, Remy Presas could take the stick away from you like you were a baby and I have made an extensive study of the subject.  The viewpoint I am operating off of here is one of self defense.  a guy who hitting at you with a stick with any intention will try to hit you with impact.  An angle step or body shift, WITH your action coordinated with his will put you into a position where you can take his cane with ease.  I am not talking about a competition stick fighter where recoil strikes and abanicos are the norm.  I'm talking about someone who wants to take your head off.   This is something I have worked on for many years and now have a book out on the subject.  Disarming works but it does take a lot of practice.  
Dan


----------



## thekuntawman (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *I'll take a different view here.  I am in favor of disarms.  My teacher, Remy Presas could take the stick away from you like you were a baby and I have made an extensive study of the subject.  The viewpoint I am operating off of here is one of self defense.  a guy who hitting at you with a stick with any intention will try to hit you with impact.  An angle step or body shift, WITH your action coordinated with his will put you into a position where you can take his cane with ease.  I am not talking about a competition stick fighter where recoil strikes and abanicos are the norm.  I'm talking about someone who wants to take your head off.   This is something I have worked on for many years and now have a book out on the subject.  Disarming works but it does take a lot of practice.
> Dan *



this is not different from what i am saying. yes the disarm technique can work, but you will have to practice it against a guy who is really trying to hit you. and it will take lots of practice. my point is you cant do it in slow motion against a stiff hit (that stops at the target) and think its gong to work for real.

but we also have to be careful that we dont assume that competition fighters use hits that are easy to defend against. tournament fighters will have reflex and timing that non-fighters cant develop by himself. and they know better than anybody else what a full speed hit feels and looks like, so he will have more skill in taking the stick away. 

tournament fighters will not use to many witik also, because you need the power shot to keep your opponent nervous. so tournament fighting will not hurt your training.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 16, 2002)

How about doing some flow drill like sumbrada, with your partner really trying to hit you full power.  After getting that flowing, then try a disarm.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Do you mean karate or arnis tournament fighters?  I am not an arnis tournament fighter.  Never had the interest.  I do agree with Cthulhu that working with flow drills a lot will increase your skill  in disarming.  I do get your point in your previous post, though.
Dan




:asian:


----------

